# Sushi catering



## vrejmm (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I am thinking of providing sushi for small parties (basically make sushi at other peoples' homes) like about a couple of times a month just for some profit on the side. I have a reliable source of fresh fish and ingredients but I know that I have to have some licenses and/or permits in order to carry out this small business idea. Could you guys fill me in on whats needed of me and how much it would cost?


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

It totally depends on where you are located.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

think about subcontracting with caterers to man a station at events. Have a pp price for xyz product. If you have great looking props or can put them together easily then it enhances your business.

If you are wanting to increase business, rent a space (does not have to be large) and setup a display table with samples of your work. Take pro photos and put them on line, have some in print to share. It should be easy enough to get a list of caterers that service the top tier of clients......non-profits....etc.

Food Handlers Sanitation Certificate is a must, Liability Insurance, business license.....

You could stay as busy as you wanted around here.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Consider the vision. To you, what defines a successful business? How will your venture align with these answers.


----------



## vrejmm (Oct 1, 2008)

Im located in Pasadena, Los Angeles, CA and I think those permits/licenses are probably necessary here. As for expanding, its not a priority right now. Im just thinking of doing small (10-20 people) house calls a few times a month. These house calls are by word of mouth for the first year or so and if its successful, I will go on from there. So I hope this narrowed things down. Any suggestions?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Have you been trained in Sushi?


----------



## vrejmm (Oct 1, 2008)

I have not been trained directly...but I have had alot of questions answered from the sushi bar I regularly go to and from the japanese market where I get my fish and sushi ingredients/products from. I have made sushi about four times already for friends/family and all four times they came out consistent in taste and quality. The fish have been fresh every time which has given me more confidence in the market that I go to for the fish. So, I have not had any direct training but I know how to make sushi the right way with the right ingredients.


----------



## vrejmm (Oct 1, 2008)

Any input anyone?


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Will you have a business name?
Do you have all the equipment you need? 
Do you have a menu?
Have you costed out the menu?
how will you tell people about your service?
Have you assessed your competition?
What can you do better than them?


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

some of my expenses:

Business License: $200
business logo design: $150
Business cards: $220
Equipment,used: $300
kitchen aid: $350
computer: $300
car insurance: $1000/year
Rental space: 6.5% of job invoice

there are lots of little things that add up, but it still isnt out of my reach. I see this as an investment, and plan to recover all costs within 3 months.

I have been incredibly fortunate to buy a retired caterer's equipment. He sold me a wide variety of stuff worth well over $1000 new. The computer was used too, and has been invaluable.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

With the in home service, my experience is every city has different views of what you need for paper work. If i were you everytime you get a job in a new city check with that cities Board of Health Dept.. The ones I have had to contact have been extreamly friendly and helpfull.I find its best to know all the facts before you do something unorthodox that can get you in trouble. Safety First!


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

Like everyone else has already said, you need to check with your county/city. You also need to make sure you've got insurance, and are trained in safe food handling (Serve-Safe, etc.).

Please don't take this to personally, but as a HUGE sushi fan, I've got to point out that making sushi is an art. Many sushi chefs train under someone for years, with a chunk of that just learning how to make the rice. You also need to learn how to properly (and legally) transport the fish. Top-grade fish starts to go bad immediately, and when you're serving it raw, you can't hide anything. It sounds to me that you are thinking that you can head out to a fish market, ask a sushi bar a few questions, and hire yourself out as a real sushi chef/expert. When people hire you to come into their home to prepare something like this, they _expect_ an expert. Maybe you could talk to a local sushi bar about an apprenticeship, so at least you can tell prospective clients that you have worked in a sushi bar.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## offersushi (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have any experience as a sushi chef?i have been doing this busines about a year .but i use to work for 5 years at one seafood sushi restaurant with a Jappanase sushi chef where i've learn that skill.What do you need ? Passion and Spirit and being creative and the money will roll,Also you will need and portative sushi freeze it;s very good keeps the fish fresh and makes you and your business looks profesional(it's expensive though)some good sushi knife(don't be cheap)and the most important WEBSITE i have no idea as how much it will cost ,depende on your budget ,or if you don't have any money go at wordpress.com and get yourself an blog(free) ,works perfect and it's good for getting indexed on search engine.Like i said you can start small (your friends or family related people)and then you can expanded as much you want.I am telling you it's fun doing it and can learn a lot by it(sorry about my english).I thing this helps a little bit.
Good luck


----------



## andrea1 (May 3, 2014)

Hi

This is a crazy request but I own a restaurant on a island in North Carolina. We want to have a sushi bar for the summer, Memorial Day to Labor Day. We had a chef who agreed to come and run it but he changed his mind.
Might you like to spend the summer by the beach? We provide the space, the buying power and about 500-1000 very upscale clients a day. We share the proceeds. % negotiable.
The restaurant is Mojo's on the Harbor, on Bald Head Island in NC. Near to Wilmington and Myrtle Beach.
The island is only accessible by ferry, the staff live in Southport and we pay transportation.
If you are interested  or have any suggestions, please contact John Pitera @ 910-231-7345 or email back to me.
Thanks for your time.
Andrea Pitera


----------

